# Chasing Shadows



## Crago (Jul 25, 2011)

My 7 month old GSD Fiona has always chased at shadows, but the past month or so it has become horrible. She is constantly pacing and puncing on shadows inside the house. When we go outside and play, she is fine, no shadow chasing or anything. The minute she comes back in the house she loses her mind. She has always been an inside dog and we want to continue to let her stay indoors but the constant pacing and chasing is getting old. Does anyone know any way to fix this or to make it better? I am at a loss on this one. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you're familiar with the Cesar Milan's Dog Whisperer, there was an episode that dealt specifically with your problem. It was about 2 GSD's, where the owners used to have them chase a laser light as puppies, and they grew up chasing shadows.

I found the episode on Youtube. I don't think it's the whole episode, but it's a good start.

Some people don't totally approve of his methods, but see if this helps:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Chase. In this case shadows. 

Mine chased shadows and light reflections as a pup. Still does at least reflections. 

Not shadows any more. Since it was something he valued more than treats (which mean nothing to him), I used the laser for training and it worked. He found he only got it when he trained and focused on me. And it only turned on for an instant. So he did not look down all the time. Instead he learned that the light was related to successful behaviors. I can make him stand like a statute for a minute staring at my eyes as a result.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mine has always chased shadows. I do Schutzhund training at club three time a week, and multiple other times a week on my own. He also comes to work with me and plays with other dogs for 5 to 6 hours a day, so it's definitely an obsessive behavior rather than lack of mental or physical stimulation in my case. 

I always redirect Aiden when I see him focus on a shadow. He only does it in the house as well, so I make sure I have plenty of other things to amuse him, usually its a bully stick or nylabone or squeaky toy of some kind. If I don't happen to have anything, he is corrected. You can use a can of pennies and make some loud noises whenever she does it. It will break her focus on the shadow chasing. 

I do not accept the behavior ever. If you let it slide even once, you are putting yourself steps back towards where you started. Consistency is key.


----------

